# KMeta Activation



## DasK (Jan 2, 2012)

How long should it take before a new kmeta solution "activates"? I mixed up a new batch last night but it doesn't have that acrid smell that is normally associated with it. 

Did I just not make it strong enough? I used about a tablespoon for one gallon.


----------



## hector (Jan 2, 2012)

It depends on the pH of the water you used to make this solution . 

I always use distilled water and after 10-15 minutes I can smell that odor . 

I make a 10% solution for adding SO2 and a 1% solution for sanitizing . 

Yours is a 0.5% solution ( assuming 1 Tablespoon = 20 grams ) . Maybe that's why . 

I would dissolve 38 grams of that powder in one Gallon of water . 

Besides , you should mix and pour it gently .

Hector


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like it was a little weak.

I asked that same question not long ago. Here ya go


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 2, 2012)

For sanitizing, we typically recommend 3 tbls per gallon.

Sounds like alot, but it is what you need to be sure everything is good.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 2, 2012)

how many PPM does it take to santize ?

following formula:
grams of metabisulfite to add = ______ppm x 0.00657 x _______gallons of wine, juice or must
Thus, for a 50 ppm addition to 5 gallons of wine, you will add: 50 x 0.00657 x 5 = 1.64 g of metabisulfite.

taken from = http://accuvin.com/pHSO2Links.pdf

1/4 tsp = 1.6 grams of meta according to my books. 
3 tsp = 1 tbsp

my caculation would be in 3 tablespoon would = 19.2 grams of equal sulfite and citric acid ( to drop down the ph between 3-4 , similiar to wine )

that means you would have 2922 PPM , is that correct ? how much ppm do you need to santize ?

here is another great link explaining it better
http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-sodium-bisulfite/

thanks steve


----------



## hector (Jan 2, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> that means you would have 2922 PPM , is that correct ? how much ppm do you need to santize ?



Your calculation is relatively correct . You should only notice that you are calculating ppm of K-Meta ( Not ppm of SO2 ) . 

To find ppm of SO2 , you should multiply the ppm of K-Meta . 

I always make a 1% solution for sanitizing according to "Jack Keller" and the concentration of SO2 in this solution is 5752 ppm . 

Your solution has 5844 ppm SO2 . So , yours will also do the sanitizing well . 

Hector


----------



## DasK (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a new pack of kmeta and I just blindly followed the instructions on that package. I knew it didn't feel right.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 2, 2012)

Potassium Metabisulfite (sanitizer): 
Theoretically it is 57% SO2. 1/4 teaspoon per 5 gallons yields about 40 to 45 ppm. One gram per gallon equals roughly 150 ppm SO2. Replace at least every 18 months and keep in a dry place. Sodium bisulfite acts in the same way, but may not be used in wine produced by US commercial wineries. 
taken from http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog6.asp

Sulfite Solutions (from jack keller website)
I was asked about the strength used for sanitizing winemaking equipment, bottles and countertops and how to measure potassium metabisulfite for a 10% sulfite solution.

I use a solution made by adding one level teaspoon of potassium metabisulfite to one gallon of water. A 2-minute exposure to this will kill any known bacteria or mold likely to be in a kitchen or winery. This solution is undoubtedlyly stronger than it needs to be, but I just want to be sure the job is done when I use it. Its use hurts nothing. After use, I then pour it back into a gallon jug, cap it, and reuse it. It lasts much longer than I keep it, which is around 3-4 months.

A 10% sulfite solution is easy to make if you have precise scales. A liter of water weighs 1,000 grams, so add 100 grams (3.5 ounces) of potassium metabisulfite to one liter of water. For a 5% sulfite solution, use 50 grams (1.75 ounces) of potassium metabisulfite to one liter of water.
taken from [COLOR="Magenta"][COLOR="Red"]http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblog6.asp[/COLOR][/COLOR]

I am really confused when trying to read jack keller

the equation earlier was citric acid added to drop down the ph to approx 3.5 (equivent to wine) then you would use the calcuation to see how much sulfite is needed

*I would still like to find out how many PPM does it take to become an efficient santizer?*

thanks steve


----------



## hector (Jan 2, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am really confused when trying to read jack keller
> 
> *I would still like to find out how many PPM does it take to become an efficient santizer?*
> 
> thanks steve



You're right . 

Each method leads to a different ppm of SO2 .

The 1% solution which "Jack Keller" recommends in the Glossary of his homepage contains 5752 ppm SO2 . 

In the link which you showed from his weblog , he says 1 teaspoon per Gallon and that gives 943 ppm SO2 and 

he says it is much stronger than needed !

He says in his homepage that 1 teaspoon of K-Meta powder equals 6.2 grams of it . 

I think that all of these solutions can be used as a sanitizing agent and the difference should be the duration of 

contact due to the strength . 

Nevertheless , I will try to ask him about it and let you know . 

The Formula you are using to calculate the grams of K-Meta tells you directly how much of this powder you should 

use to add a certain amount of SO2 to your Must or Wine . 

Hector


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 2, 2012)

from his weblog , he says 1 teaspoon per Gallon and that gives 943 ppm SO2 and 

he says it is much stronger than needed !

Nevertheless , I will try to ask him about it and let you know . 

Hector[/QUOTE]


Thanks Hector
When you do ask make sure you mention about adding citric or tartic acid to drop the level of ph in the water prior to adding the sulfite

Thanks again steve


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no idea how many ppm is needed, I have just followed the recommedations on these forums. I use 3 tablespoons per gallon which is the standard. This is for my spray bottle, corkidor, and what I leave in empty carboys with a solid bung.

If I have a lot of work to do in the wine cellar for the day, I will mix up a batch in a six gallon bucket and add equal amounts of citric acid to it. This mix will knock you out if you sniff it too close. I have no fear of contamination though.


----------



## hector (Jan 4, 2012)

To "VACUUMPUMPMAN" :

This is exactly what "Jack Keller" said to me :
======================================================================
Hector,

My bad! The blog entry should have said 1 tablespoon....

I need to find that and correct it.

I am uncertain as to the minimum but I don't think anything occasionally found in the kitchen or winery could survive 2000 ppm. There may be bacteria that live in those vents on the bottom of the ocean that could survive, but how would they get to the winery?

Thanks, and happy new year.

Jack
==================================================================================

So , He actually uses 1 tablespoon in one Gallon of water . That makes 3043 ppm of SO2 . 

I should be O.K. with my 1% solution , too . 

Hector


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Hector for the reply

does that calcuation also include adding acid to drop the level of ph to make the santizer more potent - according to the ph ?

how do you come up with 3043 of ppm of SO2 ?

using this calcuation following formula:
grams of metabisulfite to add = ______ppm x 0.00657 x _______gallons of wine, juice or must
Thus, for a 50 ppm addition to 5 gallons of wine, you will add: 50 x 0.00657 x 5 = 1.64 g of metabisulfite.

I come up with 1000 PPM x 0.00657 x 1 gallon = 6.57 grams ( 1 teaspoon ) at a PH near wine levels .


thanks steve


----------



## hector (Jan 4, 2012)

vacuumpumpman said:


> how do you come up with 3043 of ppm of SO2 ?
> I come up with 1000 PPM x 0.00657 x 1 gallon = 6.57 grams ( 1 tablespoon ) at a PH near wine levels .



The Equation has nothing to do with adding acid . 

According to Jack Keller's homepage , 1 teaspoon of K-Meta equals 6.2 grams of it and 

1 tablespoon of K-Meta equals 20 grams of it . 

Your result from the equation ( 6.57 g ) is a little more than one *teaspoon* of this salt , but I would take that as 1 teaspoon . 

To measure the SO2 concentration , you should be familiar with chemical equations . 

As a certain amount of K-Meta is dissolved in water , it gives you 2 times of its concentration SO2 in the solution . 

Therefore , 

1 tablespoon of K-Meta = 20 grams

Molecular weight of K-Meta = 222.53 grams

So , 

20 / 222.53 = 0.09 = number of moles of K-Meta

0.09 X 2 = 0.18 = number of moles of SO2 resulting in the solution 

M.W. of SO2 = 64 grams 

0.18 X 64 = 11.52 grams = 11520 miligrams of SO2 in 1 Gallon

1 Gallon = 3.78 liters 

Therefore , you have 

11520 / 3.78 = 3047.6 (mg/l) or (ppm) of SO2 in this solution .

Hector


----------



## Manimal (Jan 4, 2012)

Adding citric acid greatly improves the effectiveness of the sulphur solution. I think that there is a bit over thinking going on here... just add a good whack of KMS, a decent amount of citric acid and you've got a good sanitizing solution... no need to measure it all out and fuss over it.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 4, 2012)

But where's the fun in that......?



Manimal said:


> no need to measure it all out and fuss over it.


----------



## AJ-123 (Jun 26, 2012)

There are three levels of potassium metabisulphite to add for three different purposes:

1.) the original must, 18-24 hours before pitching yeast. This does two things: kills off wild yeast in must ingredients and also reduces oxidation later. Jack Keller reccommends 1/4 teaspoon per 5 U.S. gallons

2.) at re-racking for aging wine in carboy - very little -- fraction of a teaspoon per 5 gallons. Jack Keller typically reccommends doing this every other re-racking (and re-racking every 45-60 days according to the recipe). Wine kits typically reccomend 1/8 to 1/3 teaspoon per 5 gallons for a six month stay in the carboy.

3.) Sanitizing your equipment, bottles, hoses, etc. Jack Keller reccommends 3 tablespoons (6 teaspoons) per gallon. I've also seen 2 tablespoons/gal reccommended. (I use Idophor iodine-water solution immediately before using anything, so don't have any personal experience with this. Anything metal does better sanitized with Idophor iodine-water solution and it just shakes/drains dry for use).


----------



## AJ-123 (Jun 26, 2012)

I see above where Jack responded to someone and said one tablespoon/gal for the sanitizing role. I've heard a wide range of reccommendations for sanitizing -- i'm guessing that if you use high end of range, you don't drip dry but instead rinse with sterile (boiled, distilled, etc.) water. 



AJ-123 said:


> There are three levels of potassium metabisulphite to add for three different purposes:
> 
> 1.) the original must, 18-24 hours before pitching yeast. This does two things: kills off wild yeast in must ingredients and also reduces oxidation later. Jack Keller reccommends 1/4 teaspoon per 5 U.S. gallons
> 
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ-123 said:


> I see above where Jack responded to someone and said one tablespoon/gal for the sanitizing role. I've heard a wide range of reccommendations for sanitizing -- i'm guessing that if you use high end of range, you don't drip dry but instead rinse with sterile (boiled, distilled, etc.) water.


 I would still only drip dry.


----------

